
Is there a gender wage gap in online labor markets? - rsj_hn
https://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2019/08/is-there-a-gender-wage-gap-in-online-labor-markets.html
======
Causality1
TL;DR:

>Once we include workers’ wage bill proposals in the regressions, the gender
wage gap virtually disappears, i.e., it is statistically insignificant and
very small in magnitude (0.3%)

>We also find that female workers propose lower wage bills and are more likely
to win the competition for contracts.

For the curious as to what type of projects these might be, the average cost
for each was about 100 euros.

~~~
rsj_hn
What I like about this study is the large N. E.g. 2.5 million proposals by
over 65,000 workers.

